# Sentimental Black and White



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 1, 2013)

Captured at St Thomas Ontario on 30 June 2013.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 1, 2013)

Nice shot Jeff.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 2, 2013)

great angle too!


----------



## evangilder (Jul 2, 2013)

Nice! There are times when the clouds just add to the whole mood of the shot.


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 2, 2013)

Great shot Jeff!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 2, 2013)

Nice one Jeff.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 2, 2013)

Nice shot Jeff!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 2, 2013)

Beautiful, but I gotta ask, what was the B-17 doing in St. Thomas? The only things that land there are crop dusters! (My wife grew up in Aylmer, just down the road)


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 3, 2013)

Crimea_River said:


> Beautiful, but I gotta ask, what was the B-17 doing in St. Thomas? The only things that land there are crop dusters! (My wife grew up in Aylmer, just down the road)



The Great Lakes International Air Show is held every second year and St. Thomas is the venue. Sorry to hear about your wife being from Aylmer...you did her a huge favour getting her out of there. Spent quite a bit of time in Aylmer at OPC between 1980 and 2010....never enjoyed any of it ( except Pete's Pizza which was way better when it was a sit down pizza place instead of the take out joint it is now)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh boy, she's mad at you now.....


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 4, 2013)

Okay, perhaps I was a bit harsh....Aylmer is okay....it has two Tim Hortons franchises.


----------

